# Diane Kruger plant eine Familie !!!



## Mandalorianer (15 Aug. 2011)

*Diane Kruger plant eine Familie !!!*
​

Die deutsche Schauspielerin Diane Kruger ('Inglourious Basterds') denkt ernsthaft über Familienplanung nach. „Ich möchte nicht mein Leben als Frau zugunsten meines Lebens als Schauspielerin verstreichen lassen. Ich will nicht mit 45 Jahren aufwachen und die Gelegenheit verpasst haben“, sagte die 35-Jährige gegenüber des anzösischen Magazin 'Figaro Madame'. 

Mit ihrem kanadischen Freund und Schauspielkollegen Joshua Jackson hat die in Paris lebende Kruger bereits ein Haus in L.A. gekauft.

*Viel Glück dem jungen Paar 
Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## BlueLynne (15 Aug. 2011)

anstatt ein Haus zu kaufen, würde ich ja was anderes machen 

viel Spaß


----------

